# Let's see your non-typical competition horses!!



## Pigeon (18 November 2013)

I think we all get Warmblood envy from time to time, so I would love to see horses that have done well in competing despite being a non typical breed or type!

I saw a fantastic video on youtube of a Fjord doing dressage, he was fabulous!

I have an ex racer who (sort of) does dressage, his pics are in my sig. He is however fairly athletic with correct (although not flamboyant) paces, it's only his mental quirks holding him back


----------



## CrazyMare (18 November 2013)

Do ponies count?! Warmblood sort of ponies though, so probably not!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 November 2013)

Well I think Topaz is fairly non-typical  , she's a Frisian x Hackney so possibly not the most popular breeding for a sports horse but she seems to be doing ok.

Currently building up our confidence around 80-90cm SJ, especially after a nasty fall this year, but jump around 1m/1.05m comfortably at home and have popped 1.25 at home. We've done our fist few dressage tests (Intro to Novice scores high 60's and low 70's) this year and even managed to get out to a couple of ODE's (~80cm). The plan was to start our eventing dreams this year, but the aforementioned fall resulted in a broken collarbone which put paid to that for this season at least! 

We WILL be out next year!

Anyhoo some pic's showing us out and about .










































Sorry for the pic overload , they wont resize . 
We're currently working on our flat-work so it should improve our jumping, and my instructor is trying to convert us to the world of dressage diva',s with talk of excellent potential that could see us go very far....  I'm a very lucky girl to have the ride on her and thank my mum for letting me loose with her horse .
x x


----------



## TheMule (18 November 2013)

My little ugly bug odd ball is trakehner x TB x New Forest and every bit as weird looking as that sounds....






But when she tries as hard as this, it really doesn't matter


----------



## littledonkey (18 November 2013)

Ryan's an Appaloosa with some Arab plus some other stuff and loves his eventing. He's been to the Badminton Grassroots Championships 3 times, does a nice consistant dressage test, and thoroughly enjoys the xc. Don't think he is a typical competition horse


----------



## jessamess (18 November 2013)

How about an ay-rab

Tiger, 11 yrs pure bred arab, you name it he's done it  














































My super star!


----------



## jessamess (18 November 2013)

His latest achievement is winning a 1.05m SJ class with a double clear 

Here's a video xc- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6syKa_196Q&feature=c4-overview&list=UUWiAF6ETKyKjQW4oqUTNrBg

and winning his 1.05m class- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22BEOsmxoDc&list=UUWiAF6ETKyKjQW4oqUTNrBg


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 November 2013)

jessamess said:



			His latest achievement is winning a 1.05m SJ class with a double clear 

Click to expand...

Jess I LOVE Tiger, he is just dreamy!! 
Makes me want my next one to be a pure bred, I've got a PBA who is a show horse through and through, does have an amazing pop at home where no-one can see her lol. 
Never get tired of looking at your pictures, just fabulous.
x x


----------



## soot (18 November 2013)

My pony cob holds his own across several disciplines, including dressage, SJ, UA eventing, endurance, trec ... and hunts and lives out, doesn't need shoes, and has more rosetted and trophies than all of my other put together!



















Just having fun ...


----------



## Shoei (19 November 2013)

soot said:



			My pony cob holds his own across several disciplines, including dressage, SJ, UA eventing, endurance, trec ... and hunts and lives out, doesn't need shoes, and has more rosetted and trophies than all of my other put together!



















Just having fun ... 





Click to expand...

I love the last pic!!!! Your face says it all!


----------



## ester (19 November 2013)

hmph we've definitely not seen enough of Tiger recently Jess


----------



## Bernster (19 November 2013)

Brilliant stuff.  I love AlexH's pic over the ditch.  And the super cob, how cool is that.


----------



## Tonks (19 November 2013)

Arh...this is lovely....it warms the cockles....


----------



## Twiglet (19 November 2013)

Love this thread


----------



## comet! (19 November 2013)

Here is mine.  Not sure he's really a competition horse as we only do dressage, but he's off to the PetPlan finals at hartpury for prelim and the regionals in February for prelim and novice so maybe he can count &#128516;

As he would like to be kept, all muddy and scruffy:-






And as I like him, all clean and tidy:-


----------



## horseperson (19 November 2013)

jessamess said:



			How about an ay-rab

Tiger, 11 yrs pure bred arab, you name it he's done it  














































My super star!
		
Click to expand...

wow, what a super star :0)


----------



## miss_c (19 November 2013)

My wonderful Genie... little welsh coblet, competing affiliated dressage and going to the Regionals for the second time in the spring.  Has also been to RC Nationals a few times and narrowly missed out on qualification numerous times.  It's great when people see her tied on the lorry looking like this...







Then she goes into the warmup like a donkey, looks a mess as we 'discuss' working correctly, then goes into the test and works like this...







She also likes jumping although we don't 'do' that!







And when I ride properly she can really move! 

http://youtu.be/LUXPuv2o_4c


----------



## Ferdinase514 (19 November 2013)

As well as our posh WB we also have La Cob. Originally bought for me to hack he has proved to be quite mega at dressage. He has a huge canter which is still really green, but his trot is coming on really well and he does a pretty smart shoulder in, travers, and half pass. He scores consistent 65% at novice and elem BD 

La Cob:


----------



## Firewell (19 November 2013)

My late Herbie. Quite a strange but beautiful looking creature. He was out of an Arab stallion x with a welshxbritish riding pony mare. He was meant to be 13.2hh but he grew to 15.3hh.
He jumped up to 1m40's as a young horse, his highlight was coming 2nd in the newcomer finals. I was lucky enough to get him in his late teens and all these pictures were taken in his 20's. He was a fabulous schoolmaster and with him I had fun doing pony club eventing and showjumping. He helped our team to come 2nd in the pony club areas at Hickstead and we also won the area Novice eventing championships together. He was a complete gentleman, so kind and gentle but he hated dressage (hardly surprising given his confo!) and he liked to spook .











































RIP Herbs, miss youxx


----------



## Golden_Match_II (19 November 2013)

I think most people know what Tammy my lovely Cob ex-eventer (sadly.) She's a 15.3hh giant Welsh Cob type - so scopey and fun, best JRN you'll ever see haha  Very annoying mane to plait though, and her tail often resembled a toilet brush...


----------



## HashRouge (19 November 2013)

jessamess said:



			How about an ay-rab

Tiger, 11 yrs pure bred arab, you name it he's done it  














































My super star!
		
Click to expand...

Now that is my kind of horse!! What a stunner!!


----------



## MagicMelon (19 November 2013)

Pigeon said:



			I think we all get Warmblood envy from time to time, so I would love to see horses that have done well in competing despite being a non typical breed or type!
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I don't get warmblood envy!  I have one too and he's brilliant, but I'm not a big WB fan   My other horse is non-WB but is a Luso x TB who I used to event and showjump until he had to retire due to injury last year - so slightly different (the Luso side!). Oh and I had a 15.2hh Welsh D that I showed, but also did some low level eventing and BSJA on.


----------



## Blythe Spirit (19 November 2013)

some lovely horses!! just saying i am enjoying oggling all your nice horses. I think I might have seen Izzy out competing - saw a very similar looking horse at any rate but i forget where ... i often go as a spectator at low level eventing in the midlands area


----------



## Golden_Match_II (19 November 2013)

Blythe Spirit said:



			some lovely horses!! just saying i am enjoying oggling all your nice horses. I think I might have seen Izzy out competing - saw a very similar looking horse at any rate but i forget where ... i often go as a spectator at low level eventing in the midlands area
		
Click to expand...

W're based south of Oxford so its definitely not implausable you saw us!


----------



## awilliams (19 November 2013)

AlexHyde said:



			Well I think Topaz is fairly non-typical  , she's a Frisian x Hackney so possibly not the most popular breeding for a sports horse but she seems to be doing ok.

Currently building up our confidence around 80-90cm SJ, especially after a nasty fall this year, but jump around 1m/1.05m comfortably at home and have popped 1.25 at home. We've done our fist few dressage tests (Intro to Novice scores high 60's and low 70's) this year and even managed to get out to a couple of ODE's (~80cm). The plan was to start our eventing dreams this year, but the aforementioned fall resulted in a broken collarbone which put paid to that for this season at least! 

We WILL be out next year!

Anyhoo some pic's showing us out and about .










































Sorry for the pic overload , they wont resize . 
We're currently working on our flat-work so it should improve our jumping, and my instructor is trying to convert us to the world of dressage diva',s with talk of excellent potential that could see us go very far....  I'm a very lucky girl to have the ride on her and thank my mum for letting me loose with her horse .
x x
		
Click to expand...

I am part of the Topaz fan club, love watching you two go round


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 November 2013)

awilliams said:



			I am part of the Topaz fan club, love watching you two go round 

Click to expand...

Thanks, she only looks good due to the expert photography skills .

Hopefully we will be able to be as consistent as you and the ginger ninja one day, we are somewhat behind you in terms of impressive horsey turn-around's, but we are getting there slowly if I stop injuring myself .

Any news as to if we will see you out and about next year? Won't be the same without you showing us how its done .

x x x


----------



## rowy (20 November 2013)

This is my connemara x irish sport horse 4 year old mare. She is a super star and hoping she will take me far in dressage


----------



## Cortez (20 November 2013)

Hmmmm, not really non-typical 'though? Not around here anyway...........


----------



## ester (20 November 2013)

yup I'd vote a connie x ISH = comp horse   whichever country. I dunno that welsh counts either


----------



## Four Seasons (20 November 2013)

My Fjord used to to dressage with me! We came quite far together and won plenty of prizes!

This is him now... enjoying his golden oldy days!






He can be sooooo cute too!






Now the serious pics! Half-passing












Did some showjumping with him too, but can't find the pics on my computer anymore


----------



## rowy (20 November 2013)

Oops I thought OP just meant all non WB types or at least that is usually the case in dressage, as anything that isn't a warm blood isn't usually typical


----------



## HaffiesRock (20 November 2013)

Four Seasons said:



			My Fjord used to to dressage with me! We came quite far together and won plenty of prizes!

This is him now... enjoying his golden oldy days!






He can be sooooo cute too!






Now the serious pics! Half-passing












Did some showjumping with him too, but can't find the pics on my computer anymore 

Click to expand...

WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## KidnapMoss (20 November 2013)

some lovely photos! 

heres mine...if you scale everything down (including jumps!!!) i have a 12 hand ball of gorgeousness and we have pretty much tried everything, albeit on mini scale  hes a mini competition pony 

Dressage



















Jumping













heres a link to his first (and last!!) hunter trial where he blew his brains slightly! http://www.photographicmemoriesuk.c....09.13/Class 1/slides/130929 toomer 0003.html

showing







here on the left, with my 2 year old 






and again on the left!






and to show how much judges like him, i love this comment from a recent combined training, the smallest pony there on rather a grassy arena


----------



## awilliams (21 November 2013)

AlexHyde said:



			Thanks, she only looks good due to the expert photography skills .

Hopefully we will be able to be as consistent as you and the ginger ninja one day, we are somewhat behind you in terms of impressive horsey turn-around's, but we are getting there slowly if I stop injuring myself .

Any news as to if we will see you out and about next year? Won't be the same without you showing us how its done .

x x x
		
Click to expand...

Ah we just really go in there and just give it all we've got, hopefully I'll be competing come spring so you haven't seen the last of us  the doctors say around 6 month mark which would be middle of feb so not long now! The only thing is orange pony loves his other mum, I might not get him back at this rate  I hope you're at someone of the winter dressages  xxxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 November 2013)

My American Paint Horse 








Quite good at turning 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acs5JLrgkRI

























Also pretty amazing at endurance as well


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 November 2013)

awilliams said:



			Ah we just really go in there and just give it all we've got, hopefully I'll be competing come spring so you haven't seen the last of us  the doctors say around 6 month mark which would be middle of feb so not long now! The only thing is orange pony loves his other mum, I might not get him back at this rate  I hope you're at someone of the winter dressages  xxxx
		
Click to expand...

That is excellent news , February will be here before you know it! Can understand why she wouldn't want to give him back, he is fab .
Should be stressaging on the 1st in the prelim and novice, if all goes to plan. Hopefully we can put her bounciness to good use .

Some really lovely horses on this thread, go the minority!!!

x x


----------



## ChiffChaff (21 November 2013)

KidnapMoss said:



			some lovely photos! 

heres mine...if you scale everything down (including jumps!!!) i have a 12 hand ball of gorgeousness and we have pretty much tried everything, albeit on mini scale  hes a mini competition pony 

Dressage









here on the left, with my 2 year old 





Click to expand...

TOO adorable!


----------



## Janah (22 November 2013)

Jessamess, WOW!


----------



## Bernster (22 November 2013)

Me likey !!



FfionWinnie said:



			My American Paint Horse 








Quite good at turning 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acs5JLrgkRI

























Also pretty amazing at endurance as well






Click to expand...


----------



## HBBambee (22 November 2013)

This is my Boy - Scrumpy. He is a Welsh Sec D X Belgium New Forest. He is homebred and produced by me which makes him even more special. We have been to 3 BD Regionals, 3 BRC Championships and started eventing BE this year. He is awesome!

Here he is doing his first BE90







And winning at BRC Champs


----------



## Bernster (22 November 2013)

HBBambee said:



			This is my Boy - Scrumpy. He is a Welsh Sec D X Belgium New Forest. He is homebred and produced by me which makes him even more special. We have been to 3 BD Regionals, 3 BRC Championships and started eventing BE this year. He is awesome!

Here he is doing his first BE90







And winning at BRC Champs







Click to expand...

Lovely colour!  Don't normally like Sec Ds that much but he looks a nice chappie.


----------



## Old Bat (22 November 2013)

Some gorgeous alternative versions! I only have Heidi to offer, and you've seen enough pics of her! 

Jessamess, Tiger is fab, when you get a good arab you have the world at your feet and he is just that. Do you know if he has Red House Condor in his lineage? There's a lot about his jumping style that is similar to our young irish mare who has him as a grandsire, he is supposed to have thrown a number of grade A jumpers.....


----------



## Cortez (22 November 2013)

He is indeed awesome! As is his breeding - how did that happen? (ref. Scrumpy)


----------



## Pigeon (22 November 2013)

GORGEOUS horses!!!


----------



## HBBambee (23 November 2013)

Cortez said:



			He is indeed awesome! As is his breeding - how did that happen? (ref. Scrumpy)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Cortez. We bought a Belgium New Forest Mare, (which had been imported 4 years previous) for me to BS Juniors which we did very well, she had awful problems during her seasons to the point where it was so painful for her she won't move when you got on, so we decided to put her in foal, we chose Syndeham New Edition who stands at Badgworth Arena which is 5 miles for us. It was close and we really liked Sid for his attitude and the ponies he has produced. Scrumpys mum is quite fine and so we wanted to add some bone along with some movement from the shoulder and knee, as the mare was quite tight in her shoulder. I rode the mare up until 9 months and was riding her at a grading at 7 months jumping 1.20 tracks. She absolutely thrived on work and being in foal changed her attitude for the better. 
We aimed to breed a jumper and Scrumpy was useless at it until March this year when everything finally clicked into place. I have no desire to rush him, he is 8 now and such fun.


----------

